

Might Bitcoin's pros also be cons? - SeanDav
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22292708

======
SeanDav
If you look at
[http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg180ztgSzm1g10zm2g...](http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg180ztgSzm1g10zm2g25)
there certainly seems that a case can be made that the Cyprus fiasco had a
huge effect on the value of Bitcoins.

